# BuffaloNas.com



## Lawrencetrow (Nov 24, 2012)

I am trying to enter a new buffaloNas.com on Nas Setup name but whatever I enter i will not accept and gives me an error meesage saying configuration has failed.
I am trying to access my LS-XL423 from my i-phone and i-pod.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Most likely the website programming is not compatible with iDevices. Try contacting the owner of the site to find out


----------

